# Straight bit $1.00 at woodcraft W.S.L.



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Better hurry if you want a couple throwaway bits for a $1 plus shippin,.., Buy Oversized Straight Bit .319" at Woodcraft.com


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Tommyt654 said:


> Better hurry if you want a couple throwaway bits for a $1 plus shippin,.., Buy Oversized Straight Bit .319" at Woodcraft.com


 
Thet're all gone ...:shout::angry::sad:


----------

